# 1 on 1 Sharpening Class Summer Special



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2013)

I've done a couple of classes already this summer and I've got another two coming up within a few weeks time. I'm really having fun doing them - I think it's the people that I'm meeting that's making for a good time.

Anyway, it's hot in the shop, and not always a good time for training since it wears you out faster but I've got to be in here anyway so I thought that maybe some of you might not mind it either. 

As an incentive to get you to book a class I'm changing the run time from 4 to 7hrs (plus a lunch break). I'm increasing the time to allow for covering of both double & single bevel knives vs one or the other. If you don't have both types of knives that's OK, either I can cover them still or we can use the extra time to go more in depth on something else or allow for you to have more hands on sharpening time. Whatever the case may be you should expect to be here all day and be whooped when it's over. :wink:

To purchase a 1 on 1 class please do so through our website and if you already have a preferred date list it in the comments section and I'll get with you to secure it.

Please see http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/class1on1.htm for booking.

I hope to get to meet some more of you and have some fun playing with your knives! 

Thanks,
Dave


----------

